# 1990 VW Golf



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice donor. It will be a good electric car. 
Good luck.


----------



## bwjunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm currently converting an 1985 VW Cabriolet using the same motor (9in Netgain) and controller (SolitonJr), in case you want someone to chat with. I'm the furthest thing from an expert, hah, but I have gone around the block in it so far! It's probably 70% done.
Send me a pm if you want to chat.
Josh


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

That's great! Do you have a build thread ?


----------



## bwjunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

no build thread yet, I have a blog in my contact info thoughhttp://joshevconversion.blogspot.com/


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

Haven't really kept the build page up to date but here are some pics of the progress:

motor in:









Controller placement mock up:









Motor mount fabricated from mk4 model (2000 golf)











mid battery box









front battery box





























rear battery box:


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

Closeup of the rpm prox sensor ($8 on ebay)


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

Tranny was noisy, had to find a replacement. Here's why:


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks familiar. Heheh. Good going. Maybe I should take my transmission apart too as it makes funny whine on certain gears.


----------



## bwjunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool pictures!
I like the way you did the rivets on the boxes. I was trying to use bolts with confined space and finally had to weld it instead, but the corner angle iron (or aluminum?) looks like a great way to go.

Also loving the blue foam, I didn't have room for that either 

Josh


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

I totally forgot to say, this is indeed more or less a copy/paste project from mora's build. My challenge was to fit 130ah cells, they are bigger and more difficult to fit.

I'm hoping to use it year round (hence the foam) but if we have another winter like we just did, it will be a 9 month/year car.

Hoping to get it "rolling" this weekend.


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

bwjunkie said:


> Cool pictures!
> I like the way you did the rivets on the boxes. I was trying to use bolts with confined space and finally had to weld it instead, but the corner angle iron (or aluminum?) looks like a great way to go.


It's aluminum (expensive but a bit lighter). The rivets are a bit of an afterthought; I was going to weld them but the aluminum welders are really expensive). It will do for now but will weld them in the future.


----------



## bwjunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

I know little about metals but that aluminum can form cracks easier than steel, so just check for cracks once a year or something.

I'm going to head out to the garage now, more inspired!, hehe.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Good work and thanks to share pictures.
About winter, I've drive from january to the rest of the season (between 0°C and -30°C) with my Smart. It was hard, but possible and it should be easier for you with your bigger battery pack and your insulation.
Do you heat your battery packs?

I suggest you to close the rear end of your motor with mockup. I build one for you?
Also, I weld aluminum...


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

I'm installing battery blankets in each battery boxes which I plan to use before charging them. 

I'm curious, what advantages will closing my motor bring? Do you mean a skid plate?


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

IT'S ALIVE !!!

ok I only drove it up and down the driveway but I have the EV grin once again. Lots of details to "button up" happy happy happy


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats for your first ride!


mk4gti said:


> I'm curious, what advantages will closing my motor bring?


Keep the water, mud, snow and dust outside the motor. I use a motor mockup with a 3'' air filter.


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Yan, I'll look into it for sure.

First run "around the block" tonight. Many annoying issues such as noisy brakes, suspension clunking, and lack of 2nd and 4th gear... lol 
Car was sitting for the winter and needed attention and shifter linkage adjustment. All good now!

I connected the dc/dc (chennic) and within minutes it decided to puke its cookies. Looked inside but everything is potted. Oh well!

I have another dc/dc (a new meanwell), hooked it up, nothing! Verified the output, 7v. hmm! Noticed the adjustment screw, cranked it to "11", nothing.

Opened up the enclosure, tested the trimpot, infinite ohms. Well awesome! Installed a fixed resistor, fired it up, 13.6v. All is well


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

First maiden voyage!

Got to work (15 miles) without much issues, ev grin this morning !


----------



## bwjunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

mk4gti said:


> Thanks Yan, I'll look into it for sure.
> and lack of 2nd and 4th gear...


I have a similar problem getting into 1st and 4th, my VW trans is 020 not sure if yours is the same. My first guess is that the trans is sitting slightly higher than it used to be so even though the shifting linkages are designed to deal with vertical movement they aren't very happy about it?
Josh *I miss my clutch  *


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

bwjunkie said:


> I have a similar problem getting into 1st and 4th, my VW trans is 020 not sure if yours is the same. My first guess is that the trans is sitting slightly higher than it used to be so even though the shifting linkages are designed to deal with vertical movement they aren't very happy about it?
> Josh *I miss my clutch  *



Thanks bw. I resolved most of the linkage issues by adjusting the main shift rod (using a cassette tape !). I'm having issues with some gears still but it's due to bad bushings.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3126584-THE-MK2-gear-shift-linkage-repair-guide

The tranny should not be higher, it's using the same 3 mounts as before.


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

First e-week with the golf and after many adjustments it is now performing very well. 

Ironically I had to buy some gas for the lawnmower yesterday (after a lot of procrastinating!) 

The BMS modules all lit up in unison for the first time the other night; magic!

I replaced much of the front end: bearings, ball joints, tie rod ends, shocks, bushings. Performed a home wheel alignment that came out ok after all. This car is so easy to work on.


I am working on a few simple add-ons that are burning a lot of time such as getting the tach to work and also the fuel gauge (off the evdisplay).


----------

